# Coal tender conversion to oil



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Anyone have a link or two for converting a BM coal tender to something that looks like an oil version?


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

The Union Pacific converted a lot of coal tenders to oil. Basically, they welded the front of the tender shut, placed a "roof" over the top of it, and put filler hatches and plumbed it to the locomotive. I'm not sure about Boston & Maine but this is a WM conversion:

http://cs.trains.com/mrr/f/88/t/162217.aspx

Here's UP 844's tender, presumably 4014's tender will get the same treatment. In Wyoming, there was steam piping that ran through the oil to heat it up enough to flow at sub -20 temperatures. 

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/pictures/53518/Trip%20To%20Denver,%20January%202010%20494.jpg

Robert


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the links Robert. I've not scratch-built in styrene before, but it sounds doable. 

Here's the loco involved,
http://www.virginiaandtruckee.com/Locomotive/images/25-UNRS-103.jpg


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Is that the prototype for Bachmann's Big Hauler?

Robert


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I doubt it Robert, but I don't know. It's just what I'll be roughly shooting for.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the Big Hauler prototype was the Baldwin 4-6-0 used on the narrow gauge ET&WNC railroad. The original may still be at the Tweetsie RR in Blowing Rock, NC.

Cheers,
David Meashey


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Cliffy, 
I started a coal to oil conversion a couple of years ago and as per usual other things have interrupted or become a greater priority. No quite sure how things become a priority in a hobby??
But anyway these are a couple of pictures before the tender became a shelf queen. 
The original was shortened and made narrower. The new tool box doors open and I have since lowered the oil tank, but it's been a while now. And yes, I really need to get back to this little project.

































This is the revised height.










Cheers.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes Harvey... that's one tall oil tank..
I'd bet half the height would have the look n feel of the average converted tender runninG!

Git er done buddy!! ThanX

SD


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Dirk,
"Get her done" is much easier said than done around here these days. As you can see I've modified the post to show the revised oil tank height. I did purchase a drawing of the locomotive from the National Archives, but it was a coal burner so I'm relying on photographs.










I think we had better let Cliffy get back to his post.
Cheers.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for those pics Harvey, that looks great! Nice job on the top edge bead / lip, and the brass details look wonderful.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool! Nice transformation of a tender most of us have in our scrap boxes. 

Later,

K


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice work Harvey, the tender looks similar to one from a T class loco. The SAR converted a number of loco's to oil burners including several Garretts when steam ruled the rails.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I've completed my "conversion," shown on this thread. I'm afraid it's quite the hack job for now, but some day I hope to do the loco better justice. 

http://forums.mylargescale.com/39-dcc-large-scale/72410-dcc-install-bachmann-annie-4.html#post988306


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Cliffy,
I don't know about a "hack job" it looks quite a lot better than many I've seen. You'll have to post an in service picture.
Well done and thanks for posting.
Cheers.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Harvey, and will do.


----------

